
World Builder on Vimeo - nav
http://vimeo.com/3365942
======
nav
A strange man builds a world using holographic tools for the woman he loves.

This award winning short was created by filmmaker Bruce Branit, widely known
as the co-creator of '405'. World Builder was shot in a single day followed by
about 2 years of post production. Branit is the owner of Branit VFX based in
Kansas City.

Mind blowing to say the least.

------
wallflower
Thanks for posting this. I was wondering the other day what happened to the
two guys who made that film (could not google remember that name). I remember
watching 405 and thinking that it was proof that if you're really good, the
world will know quickly.

~~~
nav
Agreed. I'm glad that this site spotlights great work.

